# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Business Solution Software.

## AVB

Hi

I want to start a new company that creates business solutions software for start-ups and small/medium businesses. I would like to know what software business owners actually want, how much are you willing to pay and what are the specific requirements of your business.

Also, in addition please tell me where your business is based in South Africa, how much software support you would theoretically require and how you want this software to help your business. The software I want to develop for clients will be developed from the ground up for each individual client, thus catering to your every need.

----------


## BusFact

Trying not to be too negative, but most start-ups are a bad target market - they are very short on cash. And software development from the ground up sounds awfully expensive

A second challenge you have is the amount of free or close to free stuff out there.

As a small traditional style business, I can't think of any software I would need other than the general accounting and internet stuff. Unless the nature of the business specifically requires software in order to run, the onus may be on you to make us aware of what is available rather than us thinking it up. Hopefully others have a different viewpoint.

----------


## AVB

Hi BusFact

Thank you for your feedback I really appreciate it. I agree with you about the cost of developing software from the ground up, it is one of the challenges I have been pondering as to how to keep costs low. As a point of interest would you mind telling me what kind of budget you set aside for business software.

The other problem I feel is out there, is that the market seems to me to be over traded in the medium to large business solutions software sector. That is why targeting small and start-up businesses at an affordable price will hopefully give these types of business a good ROI on the efficency the software delivers.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Take ERPNEXT and make it even easier.

----------


## Christel

Hi AVB... my company has started something similar, but we need someone to take over the project and develop it etc... if you are interested and would like more info you can contact us.  Check our website and contact Debbie Rabie.  (www.acsaccounting.co.za)

----------


## BusFact

> As a point of interest would you mind telling me what kind of budget you set aside for business software.


Well, this is one of the issues. I don't really budget and I suspect the majority of small businesses are the same as me. I might have some sort of idea in my head, but I don't for instance set aside funds to be spent over the next year for marketing / advertising / legal fees / training / IT etc. At least in no formal written way.

I know what I spent last year on those things and if they are recurring monthly or annual expenses then I will be aware that that will most likely continue.

A budget for a small business only becomes available once the owner / manager suddenly realises that he needs or wants something. I suppose that if there is a little surplus of funds left over each month, then and only then, the decision is made as to what to spend it on. The decision is made from a list of want-to-haves, and the priority on this list changes daily.

Your challenge is to make the small business owner "want" your product when its decision time. He does not have R20k allocated to software and wondering which software to spend it on. Thats the big business way.

So based on that, my budget for business software is zero, until Pastel suddenly go broke and I need to buy a new accounting package. Then my budget suddenly becomes round about the average cost of a similar accounting package from Quickbooks, Omni or Smartedge.

The only software that I have spent money on in say the last two years would be accounting software, windows (as part of a new computer purchase) .... and thats about it I'm afraid.

The email client, crm, project/task manager and office software are all run on free software.

Sorry, I'm a lousy target market  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

I have read this a few times and am still confused.  What sort of software are you referring to ?  We as a Recruitment company used software designed for our use - we pay a monthly fee to 3 different companies for the use of this.  How can you help me ? Why don't you tell me what software you suggest I use ?

----------


## Mattpinner

Hi 

I think the best business around is online accounting software. Take SlickPie for an example, they are doing a great job with innovation tools like MagicBot automated data entry…

Everyone Know Accounting software in necessary for every small and medium business...

----------


## Violeta Sirakova

I am also a startup in my business. Started our real estate firm six months ago. I was looking for a free online accounting services and found ZipBooks as my budget was low like any startup. I know many of you would recommend Sage or quickbooks but they are too pricey to me.
A decent small business accounting software proves very helpful in day-to-day maintenance of inflow and outflow of accounts. It enables you to keep a fair detail of your revenues and expenses that help you in making business forecasting.

----------

